# FreeNet



## graudeejs (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone have tried FreeNet?
http://freenetproject.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenet

looks very interesting


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 14, 2009)

Like an automobile accident looks interesting until you have to participate in one.


----------



## randux (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL fronclynne!

Java?! We don't use no stinkin' Java!!!


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 15, 2009)

randux said:
			
		

> LOL fronclynne!
> 
> Java?! We don't use no stinkin' Java!!!



you do if you build OOO from ports
Java is required to build it


----------



## randux (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't believe that is correct. I built it before and I never install Java anywhere except Solaris. You certainly don't need Java to build or use OO, so you can probably fix the port not to require it. Can't remember what I did though.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 15, 2009)

Then what do you think you are downloading diablo-jdk for, when you build OOO3 ? 
That's java


----------



## Artefact2 (Mar 30, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Anyone have tried FreeNet?
> http://freenetproject.org/
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenet
> 
> looks very interesting



I use it. Very easy to set up (of course, once you have a running JVM  ).

I'm just looking for some nice RC script to put in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ AND relaunch the JVM when it stops. 

The FreeBSD JVM works quite well with Freenet (I often have 7+ days uptime) but it hangs sometimes, so I have to relaunch it manually x(


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 4, 2009)

I did wrote a script, but it's deleted already


----------

